# PFATA Outdoor State Championship Aug 29, Shawnee Archers Inc.



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Why no guest division. It's on the app, plus they had quite a few guests last year at Falcon. Why turn people away? It may want them to join after they see how much fun we have.


----------



## Xfactor72 (Jun 20, 2010)

Miss mustang and I will be their. Already got rooms and we have a few shooters commin with us.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Why no guest division. It's on the app, plus they had quite a few guests last year at Falcon. Why turn people away? It may want them to join after they see how much fun we have.


Thank the NFAA for that one, just read the Do the States have the Right to thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1284119

Take pills for a migrane before you read that thread but quick answer go to the 2nd page download the pdf psargent put up from the NFAA. There is your answer.

I know I don't agree with the no guest rule either but thats the NFAA perspective and its an NFAA State Shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RedWonder said:


> Thank the NFAA for that one, just read the Do the States have the Right to thread:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1284119
> 
> Take pills for a migrane before you read that thread but quick answer go to the 2nd page download the pdf psargent put up from the NFAA. There is your answer.
> ...


Please read that ruling very carefully. It does not say you can not have a guest class, it says you can not let non-NFAA members shoot in your guest class.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

RedWonder said:


> Thank the NFAA for that one, just read the Do the States have the Right to thread:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1284119
> 
> Take pills for a migrane before you read that thread but quick answer go to the 2nd page download the pdf psargent put up from the NFAA. There is your answer.
> ...


You can still allow a guest division for out of state NFAA members...


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Please read that ruling very carefully. It does not say you can not have a guest class, it says you can not let non-NFAA members shoot in your guest class.





psargeant said:


> You can still allow a guest division for out of state NFAA members...


Thanks guys for the clarification it still urks me as I when I think of a guest class I think of people being non-NFAA members in this case that could potentially come to experience the shoot but they are not allowed.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Silly*

All I know is I was ask not to have a guest class by a state director of the NFAA. I don't want to cause him grief. Apparently we could be on thin ice by having a guest class and I won't risk getting someone or PFATA in hot water. 

The whole thing is silly. We need to turn more folks onto this type of shooting and our various organizations any way we can. A guest division is a good way to do this. 

If I find out of state NFAA members want to come and shoot I'll consult and see what we can do.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbs_do


Bownut61 said:


> All I know is I was ask not to have a guest class by a state director of the NFAA. I don't want to cause him grief. Apparently we could be on thin ice by having a guest class and I won't risk getting someone or PFATA in hot water.
> 
> The whole thing is silly. We need to turn more folks onto this type of shooting and our various organizations any way we can. A guest division is a good way to do this.
> 
> If I find out of state NFAA members want to come and shoot I'll consult and see what we can do.


Totally lame BS! This may be a good reason for this member to just stay home that weekend.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

archerpap said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> Totally lame BS! This may be a good reason for this member to just stay home that weekend.


I think that would be counter productive...your not hurting the ones that made that decision, they're in WI or MI or Yankton or something like that...the folks you're hurting are local...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I think that would be counter productive...your not hurting the ones that made that decision, they're in WI or MI or Yankton or something like that...the folks you're hurting are local...


I agree. The people who made the decision could probably care less if you came out to shoot or not. 

I will be there, and I'm driving over from the SW Region. I would encourage all PFATA members who shoot field to please turn out for this shoot. The funds from this shoot and your registration fees don't go to the NFAA. They go 50% to the PFATA and 50% for BowNut's club. Both organizations can use the help. Remember, it's not the PFATA's decision not to allow non-Members at the shoot, it's the Rules Interpretation Committee (RIC) of the NFAA. By going against that ruling, we could jeopardize our Association Membership with the NFAA. Our director has been though enough already over this. He doesn't need to be burdened with anymore. 

I think our best course of action is to just live with the RIC's ruling until we can propose an amendment to the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws. But unfortunately, the earliest this will be possible will be at the 2012 director's meeting at Vegas. But I'm sure this subject is going to be discussed at the PFATA Annual meeting after the shoot on the 29th.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, you guys are right. Besides, I have to at least defend my championship from last year. Just don't understand their views when we are trying to promote archery and then they wonder why they can't get shooters to show up. Next they'll have a rule like outr idiotic local indoor league.....I you give the range captain a problem, call the cops...hahaha!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Yeah, you guys are right. Besides, I have to at least defend my championship from last year. Just don't understand their views when we are trying to promote archery and then they wonder why they can't get shooters to show up. Next they'll have a rule like outr idiotic local indoor league.....I you give the range captain a problem, call the cops...hahaha!!


I think if you read over this again everybody is in the same boat as you about outside members but it is PFATA's interest to follow their ruling so we keep our NFAA affiliation. 

I hope you got new strings on your bow so you can defend your title sounds like the competition won't be a walk in the park this year....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe I'll step up to he next level, but think one or two more should follow!!!! Got the strings, but gonna hold off until after that shoot, that way they'll be fresh for next year's shoots.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Maybe I'll step up to he next level, but think one or two more should follow!!!! Got the strings, but gonna hold off until after that shoot, that way they'll be fresh for next year's shoots.


I wonder who you are talking about following hope its not me. Cause I sure as heck didn't go 3 for 4 out for wins in our last 4 state shoots plus set a record that hasn't been touched in years there Mr. P R O. :wink:

Plus I can't afford to step up this point either, I am getting married next year and its looking doubtful about making it to Vegas so far... so this will be me when that shoot comes around :crybaby2: sitting at home


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Come on there Mr Mathews regional pro staff. The only one that helps me out is Mr Lenhart, but I think your in that boat as well. I'll keep ya informed with results from all 6 shoots as they happen!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Come on there Mr Mathews regional pro staff. The only one that helps me out is Mr Lenhart, but I think your in that boat as well. I'll keep ya informed with results from all 6 shoots as they happen!!


Correction there is only a Regional Staff and Factory PRO Staff, I have a ways to go before I can aspire to reach the PRO staff wagon....

And I thought there were only 5 shoots for NFAA shooter of the year? :confused3:

Also bump to the top for the PFATA shoot only a little over a week away!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

The only thing I can say to you two is that you better thank your lucky stars I'll be shooting Senior Class. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> The only thing I can say to you two is that you better thank your lucky stars I'll be shooting Senior Class. :icon_1_lol:


And you should thank your lucky stars that I'll be shooting the Senior Class in NC instead of PA. :wink:

Hope you guys have a great turnout and an enjoyable weekend. :thumbs_up


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And you should thank your lucky stars that I'll be shooting the Senior Class in NC instead of PA. :wink:
> 
> Hope you guys have a great turnout and an enjoyable weekend. :thumbs_up



I am Lee. I'm just stirring the pot anyway. I've shot BHFSUNL the past 4 years. Now with my eyes and all as I get older, I'm thinking shooting FSUNL might help me out a little. But this will be the first shoot I've tried it at. I might endup tripping over my bowstring.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> I am Lee. I'm just stirring the pot anyway. I've shot BHFSUNL the past 4 years. Now with my eyes and all as I get older, I'm thinking shooting FSUNL might help me out a little. But this will be the first shoot I've tried it at. I might endup tripping over my bowstring.


Just have fun.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

kidnutso said:


> The only thing I can say to you two is that you better thank your lucky stars I'll be shooting Senior Class. :icon_1_lol:


All I can say is, you guys can be glad I'm just shootin'. Yeah Jon boy, there are only 5, but I may venture to Iowa this year, so that makes 6. Plus LAS if the wifey poo lets ya shoot it...that makes 7. Better get an new phone til then. I don't want some sorry ***** excuse that I didn't give ya the result.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Regional or PRO, they still GAVE you a bow. I gotta buy mine, so time to step up!! You beat 2 pros at the Insteada Nationals, another reason to move up. I forgot about George, my string maker at Cedar Hill Archery. Best strings out there....give them a try!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> All I can say is, you guys can be glad I'm just shootin'. Yeah Jon boy, there are only 5, but I may venture to Iowa this year, so that makes 6. Plus LAS if the wifey poo lets ya shoot it...that makes 7. Better get an new phone til then. I don't want some sorry ***** excuse that I didn't give ya the result.


Got the new phone 3 weeks ago and went on a family plan with wifey too....

Forgot about the Iowa shoot, not a guarantee from me about attending LAS either, if I was to choose only 1 big shoot to attend its Vegas. I really wanna go back again!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just have fun.



I always have fun. If I didn't, I'd hang it up.

Thanks.


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

RedWonder said:


> I wonder who you are talking about following hope its not me. Cause I sure as heck didn't go 3 for 4 out for wins in our last 4 state shoots plus set a record that hasn't been touched in years there Mr. P R O. :wink:
> 
> Plus I can't afford to step up this point either, I am getting married next year and its looking doubtful about making it to Vegas so far... so this will be me when that shoot comes around :crybaby2: sitting at home


If you are really going to do this "getting married" thing you had better break her in right from the start or your future shooting years will be tough - been there done that - :angel:

I do think it is about time for a couple of baggers out there to step up and give a few of the newbies a chance at the top of the AA class... Notice I didn't mention any names...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

hunter111 said:


> If you are really going to do this "getting married" thing you had better break her in right from the start or your future shooting years will be tough - been there done that - :angel:
> 
> I do think it is about time for a couple of baggers out there to step up and give a few of the newbies a chance at the top of the AA class... Notice I didn't mention any names...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

hunter111 said:


> If you are really going to do this "getting married" thing you had better break her in right from the start or your future shooting years will be tough - been there done that - :angel:
> 
> I do think it is about time for a couple of baggers out there to step up and give a few of the newbies a chance at the top of the AA class... Notice I didn't mention any names...


Actually I think there are several newbies out there capable of being at the top in our state and it doesn't require me to step up either. Besides I can't see stepping up yet, I haven't even won a PSAA state title since I have been shooting in the adult division and I definitely haven't won anything Nationally hopefully sometime soon I can improve enough to accomplish both and take the next step then.

As for the getting married thing, she is good with the shooting and very supportive of me doing the shoots, so I am not worried about that. Besides her hobby makes my traveling all over the country last year look like a spit in the bucket.....


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

archerpap said:


> hunter111 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are really going to do this "getting married" thing you had better break her in right from the start or your future shooting years will be tough - been there done that - :angel:
> ...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

hunter111 said:


> archerpap said:
> 
> 
> > .... and it will put just a little more pressure on you :wink: (I still haven't metioned you)
> ...


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

RedWonder said:


> Actually I think there are several newbies out there capable of being at the top in our state and it doesn't require me to step up either. Besides I can't see stepping up yet, I haven't even won a PSAA state title since I have been shooting in the adult division and I definitely haven't won anything Nationally hopefully sometime soon I can improve enough to accomplish both and take the next step then.
> 
> As for the getting married thing, she is good with the shooting and very supportive of me doing the shoots, so I am not worried about that. Besides her hobby makes my traveling all over the country last year look like a spit in the bucket.....


After a few years and you want to go off to the range... You will wake up in the morning trying to figure out how to get out... All you have to do is just snuggle up to her, tell her its a beautiful morning for hitting the archery range or having a little sex... She will tell you the red Mathews is in the closet and to say Hi to Rob..... :wink:

If I don't have to work I will see you Sunday.....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

hunter111 said:


> After a few years and you want to go off to the range... You will wake up in the morning trying to figure out how to get out... All you have to do is just snuggle up to her, tell her its a beautiful morning for hitting the archery range or having a little sex... She will tell you the red Mathews is in the closet and to say Hi to Rob..... :wink:
> 
> If I don't have to work I will see you Sunday.....


He'll have to sell the red Mathews to buy some hay or a new saddle for her. He'll be muckin stalls while we're pounding X's!!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

hunter111 said:


> After a few years and you want to go off to the range... You will wake up in the morning trying to figure out how to get out... All you have to do is just snuggle up to her, tell her its a beautiful morning for hitting the archery range or having a little sex... She will tell you the red Mathews is in the closet and to say Hi to Rob..... :wink:
> 
> If I don't have to work I will see you Sunday.....


Thats a pretty good one there hopefully you'll be able to make it out on Sunday.




archerpap said:


> He'll have to sell the red Mathews to buy some hay or a new saddle for her. He'll be muckin stalls while we're pounding X's!!!


No selling of the bows for hay or saddle thats what overtime at the hospital for her is for.


----------

